# Hornhechte in Zeeland??



## bendolito68 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

fahre in einer Woche nach Kamperland und hatte vor dort ein bischen zu angeln. Hat irgendjemand Informationen ob zurzeit noch Hornhechte und Seebarsch gefangen werden?? Z.b bei Neeltje Jans oder so??


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hornhechte in Zeeland??*

Hallo!
Ich fahre fast jedes jahr Pfingsten nach Kamperland, diese jahr war ich nich dort. Ich denke Wolfsbarsch kannst du noch fangen. Ob Hornhechte noch da sind weis ich nicht, das is immer ein klein bischen unterschiedlich, wahrscheinlcih aber nicht mehr, aber ich kann dir nichts genaues sagen.
In Kamperland gibt es auch einen Angelladen, oder einen Laden der eine große Angelabteilung hat(Der Laden hat auch Kampingbed<arf, so und so ein par souveniersachen), die leute dort im Laden könne dir dann vor ort auch noch sagen was noch beißt.
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## bendolito68 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hornhechte in Zeeland??*

Danke schon einmal für die Infos. Wo genau ist dieser Angelladen denn?? Und wie fischt man am besten auf Seebarsch und mit was?? Hab bis jetzt nur Hornhechte geangelt mit Fischfetzen. Geht das auf Seebarsch genauso?


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hornhechte in Zeeland??*

das hier is zwar auf holländisch, vll verstehst du ja sogar was, aber ansonsten sagen die bilder auch schon einiges: http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstbericht/KANT--JULI--2006.htm

ich kenn mich jetzt mit dem seebarschangeln nich so auper aus, aber wir habe die mit ganz normalen grundbleimontagen und laufblei gefangen, oder auch an brandungsmontagen, mache angeln auch mit pose. Oder du versuchst es mit kunstködern. Als köder beim grundangeln wür ich wattwurm, seeringelwurn, oder fischfetztem empfeheln.

Der angelladen is dirket an der Haupstrße die durchs dorf führt, da sthen auch immer angeln draußen, is eigentlcih nich zu übersehen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hornhechte in Zeeland??*

Hornhechte zählen jetzt eher zum Beifang, die großen Schwärme haben sich in kleinere Schulen aufgelöst haben. Die Wolfsbarsche sind monentan sehr aktiv. Aber bei denen gilt: suchen suchen und nochmals suchen.
Einen Angelladen kann ich dir nur emphelen, dort bekommst du Tipps aus erster Hand:
http://www.zeevisland.com/seefish.htm
Der Laden ist quasi der Treffpunkt für Wolfsbarschangler an der Oosterschelde.

Gruß Rob


----------



## bendolito68 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hornhechte in Zeeland??*

Dann danke ich schoneinmal für die Infos und werde dann mal schauen was sich do tut. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch aktuelle Infos was sich zur Zeit dort lohnen könnten.


----------

